# Jeep Speaker Recommendations?



## Txsparky63 (Jul 22, 2016)

I need to put new speakers in a 2007 Jeep 4 door.
Do you guys have any recommendations for a good set?

It has a component system with tweeters, fronts, and the sound bar. It also has a stock sub.

I was also wondering whether to replace the receiver. I'm not real happy the the 3 yo Kenwood.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Alpine has some new awesome head units for the jeep. $$$$ but nice. I run 4 6.5 pioneer components and two 10" subs on a 5 ch pioneer amp. Pretty economical set up and sounds way above average but not like a higher end system. Many put 8" wakeboard speakers in the back and go from there. I can get you specifics on my set up if you need to just pm me.


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

Just put the kicker replacements from amazon in my sound bar and it sounds much better with the factory's radio. Also added two 8in subwoofers. Sounds really nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txsparky63 (Jul 22, 2016)

we put in a new amp and Rockford Fosgate

A lot better but not fantastic

I may still replace the Kenwood head unit as it doesn't always connect with phone and Appleplay


----------

